# Acuavida Aquascaping Contest?



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2009)

Not heard of this one before, just stumbled accross a post on another forum.  Looks like a Spanish group but an international contest 

Check it out here:

http://aac.acuavida.com/home-en

The guidlines don't say anything about keeping your entries private either which is refreshing   It does however say that you need to give the age of the scape.  I believe they want to see aquascapes that have been growing for a little while, as apose to something banged together for the contest.

Thoughts?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Mar 2009)

there seems to be a lot of contests forming latley. Not sure whether it is a good thing or bad :? I think there is about 5 now?


----------



## samc (26 Mar 2009)

i think they need to spread them out more. they are all at once


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i think they need to spread them out more. they are all at once



good point. it's one mad rush for one time of the year, spread out, we have more to look forward to more times of the year. these rules about not showing works publicly have cancelled me out big time


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2009)

I have to say, the amount of people that post pics of their scapes and still submit them to the ADA/AGA contests is quite high.  I doubt it's a strictly enforced rule, but then again, if you're gunning for the top spot it might be worth not posting at all...

Also, these forums require you to be registered in order to see posts, so that at least affords some protection... it's not strictly "publicly" available


----------



## James Marshall (22 Jun 2009)

Hi Guys

The results are in, i'm absolutely chuffed, I scored 9th place in the nano section, and 37th overall. Highest placement from the UK i believe.

Cheers James


----------



## John Starkey (22 Jun 2009)

Hi James,
Well done excellent result for you,could you post some pics please,
Regards john.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jun 2009)

Congrats!  Please, post up your scape in the aquascaping section!  I'm sure everyone would love to see it and the specs


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2009)

Results here: http://www.aac.acuavida.com/gallery/AAC_2009/

Enjoy!


----------



## JamesM (22 Jun 2009)

62nd overall for me ^_^

In a George sammich I see 

26th in the Medium tank category


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jun 2009)

in a world full of nature aquariums, James did brilliant!

well done mate!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Jun 2009)

well done James,


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jun 2009)

i came 31st in the medio category and im ranked 76 in the world rankings, (whatever that means.) and my tank looked horrific in the photo, it was only 1 month old!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i came 31st in the medio category and im ranked 76 in the world rankings, (whatever that means.) and my tank looked horrific in the photo, it was only 1 month old!



nice job, i thought i entered this one but clearly not


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jun 2009)

yeah the tank looked aweful (well compared to now!) plants are a mess, lack of trimming etc. 

well done all who entered, least the UK had some entries!


----------



## John Starkey (22 Jun 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> 62nd overall for me ^_^
> 
> In a George sammich I see
> 
> 26th in the Medium tank category



Good effort mate,
regards john.


----------



## zig (22 Jun 2009)

well done all! Respectable result there James some v good quality entries in the contest.

I liked George's Iwagumi nano I thought it had a nice balance to it, I thought the fish made it look a bit busy though (minor complaint for a very nice tank  )

Very good turnout overall for a first time run competition (I think its the first time)


----------



## JamesM (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys 

I'm just glad I wasn't laughed out of the competition with my effort 

Peter, I think its the second year, but I could be wrong mate...


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Jun 2009)

Congrats  guys - great results amongst good competition   

Tony


----------



## zig (22 Jun 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm just glad I wasn't laughed out of the competition with my effort
> 
> Peter, I think its the second year, but I could be wrong mate...



Second year, I need to get out more  

I don't think you would be laughed out of it, there seemed to be an emphasis on originality especially with the result in the nano contest. Overall v good standard.


----------



## James Marshall (23 Jun 2009)

Hi peter

I agree with what you say about the originality emphasis in the nano section. I doubt that my scape would have come in ahead of George's were this not the case.

Regards James


----------

